# Stumped



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2010)

I picked up the Ceramic Pitcher at a local sale. The man who's stuff they were selling was a long time bottle collector. He died last year and they have had two auctions so far. I picked up this jewell for my opening bid. It has a mark debossed on the base that appears to be a "K/LH". It appears to be after 1891 so it should have a country of origin marked on it if it's foreign. It has an Olive Drab Glaze on the outside and is white on the inside. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2010)

this is the reverse


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2010)

mark on base


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know but I really like that piece.  It has keeper shelf written all over it...
 thx for posting


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 13, 2010)

i was wonderin about that tab on top of the handle  with the small hole,,it looks to small for a hangin loop ..? could it be for a pewter  lid ?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 13, 2010)

I agree it looks like it should have had a top of some type but there appears to be no wear at all around the hole in the handle.


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

.


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe a mettlach pitcher?  Like the 7th one? Which is actually Villeroy & Bock....?  Or maybe that's too fancy?  -Julie

http://search.rubylane.com/ni/search?ss=mettlach+pitcher&sb=Search&previd=13&sb=1


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Zane,

 Great sports pitcher! I think the Plus Fours help date it. 

 Don't know when they introduced the tenth pin.

 "Dutch Colonists brought bowling to America in the 17th century. The game consisted of nine pins set in a triangle. It was regularly played in an area of New York City still known as "Bowling Green".

   In 1841, Connecticut banned "bowling at the game of ninepins" because of widespread gambling. Other states followed suit. It is popularly believed that today's game of tenpins was devised to circumvent the laws against the game of ninepins. An outdoor game for most of its history, indoor bowling became popular in the mid-nineteenth century after the introduction of indoor lanes in New York in 1840." From bowling history.

 I think that could be "*big* medicine" to the right bowler...

 I was getting the feeling it might be a British Lawn Bowling scene, until you showed the reverse. Very nice piece. Thanks for showing it.


----------

